# Want these speakers



## maverick786us (Aug 5, 2015)

I want to buy M-Audio BX5 Sub Combo, it is a wonderful 2.1 speaker setup for your Desktop PC

M-Audio - BX6 Carbon
M-Audio - BX Subwoofer

But I am having hard time finding a dealer for this speaker combo. Can someone suggest me, where I can find this speaker system? Looks like the speakers and sub woofers are sold separately.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> I want to buy M-Audio BX5 Sub Combo, it is a wonderful 2.1 speaker setup for your Desktop PC
> 
> M-Audio - BX6 Carbon
> M-Audio - BX Subwoofer
> ...



M-Audio BX5 Carbon (Pair) + AH Isolation Pads + Leads Bundle:M-Audio BX5 Carbon (Pair) + AH Isolation Pads + Leads Bundle - The Disc DJ Store

M-Audio BX Active Studio Subwoofer:M-Audio BX Active Studio Subwoofer - The Disc DJ Store


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> M-Audio BX5 Carbon (Pair) + AH Isolation Pads + Leads Bundle:M-Audio BX5 Carbon (Pair) + AH Isolation Pads + Leads Bundle - The Disc DJ Store
> 
> M-Audio BX Active Studio Subwoofer:M-Audio BX Active Studio Subwoofer - The Disc DJ Store



Thanks for the suggestion dude. But unfortunately I don't live in the US. I am looking for a dealer in india.


----------

